# Sheppach TS 4010



## HAMMERHEAD (9 Jun 2022)

Hi. Im new to all this and just trying to build up some equipment as a hobbist/diyer...
is it possible to convert the ts4010 from 3 phase to single phase? Is there much involved or is it cost effective etc? Any advice or links would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance everyone.
Regards.


----------



## Ttrees (9 Jun 2022)

Hello
I wouldn't say there is much involved to convert a _*dual voltage *motor _(provided you see 240v on the _motor _nameplate)
and very very cost effective to go the VFD/inverter route for something that's say 3hp.
The cost goes up when approaching 5hp rated VFD's/inverters.

There are different HP motors on those machines from what I've seen,
4 and 5 hp motors which maybe a bit oversized for the machine, (have no knowledge about how hefty the components are which motor has to drive)


My Startrite 275 has a 3hp/2.2kw motor and is about the max for my 13a household plug.
If you have the same supply then you need to at least look into VFDs and make sure you get one which can de-rate the HP/KW
and on top of that, need to ask whether a derated motor draws equal juice as say a 3hp machine would,
and also whether the cheapie VFD/inverters can do this reliably.

Say the machine has a 5hp motor, and you have 16a "commando" blue sockets installed,
then less complicated affair.

I can derate motors with my 3hp rated "huanyang" drive, and have done so testing a 2hp motor
but whether that was achieved or not, I have no idea whether it worked, probably could find that out now with me new smart meter which the leccy company fitted recently nationwide.

I presume you need to match the original HP of the motor with appropriately rated VFD if you want to derate to 3hp.
Some companies like Hitachi reckon you should have an oversize drive anyway.
I'll bet even the cheapies start getting pricey at 5hp, not to mention a fancy brand drive.

You will have to visit "The other place 2" and find Bob's induction motor PDF which is the best read I've read on the subject, concerning motors VFD's and switchgear.
Its a must to have this info IMO
(and not some content creators on utoob who get free stuff and obliviously dangerous,
like Marius who doesn't consider the output from these still remains LIVE for quite a while due to the capacitors storing lethal charge (and no fuse inbetween to save you!)
Read Bobs induction motor document you can get the google document link on the other UK woodworking forum ending with "2"
I believe there are only three so shouldn't be some secret.


Plenty of folks here running/converted old Startrite 275 tilt arbor machines via VFD/inverter those machines which are very popular,
and you could get one of those up and running for very little,
Around a hundred quid for a VFD to suit, and the rest is about a tenner for odds and ends,
buttons like start and stop are about 3 quid each, crimp terminals a pound or two,
all cheap really.

You need a box to suit VFD, you can make one for nothing if you like,
or find something suitable instead.

Not sure if that machine may be as suitable to do some "cost effective" conversion compared to something with a smaller motor like 3hp
that term is relative to ones wallet.
Regarding "much involved" may depend on that too.

Picture of dual voltage motor which can be run from 240 volts (low voltage "delta" configuration)
which often has a triangle symbol rather than a "D"

You will need to see evidence of this low voltage option for something plug and play.








Ps you will get all the help all day long, every step of the way if you read Bob's write up,
and if you don't bother looking, you will likely get no help from anyone.

You don't need to understand it just yet, but it shows consideration for both human life and machine, and everything can be broken down into mouthfuls which are easily understandable, and no need to be an electrical engineer to achieve.
Most of the applicable stuff regarding using a VFD/inverter on a tablesaw is fairly basic, but there are rules to abide by which simply cant be ignored.

All the best
Tom


----------



## Ttrees (9 Jun 2022)

Here's just two threads on the subject here, as said folks to guide you every step of the way.
Not much variance on what advise you would get compared to a sharpening thread.
Some will say fancier rated cable necessary, or to get mounting brackets to hang the drive on, that kinda thing, and everyone agrees on the actual wiring and programming of these.
Regarding cheap VFD's there is some debate, and pushing the boundaries going cheapo 5hp 
_If _needing to de-rate, we don't know what setup you've got, so can't answer that.
I'd be looking for Bob's advise (myfordman) here or someone else more knowledgeable than myself
as I only am up to speed on the basics, and can't give you advise on what you may be possibly seeking, should you be in the same boat as meself.

Here's a wee taster, there are many many threads here which will break down everything what Bob has written into more understandable chunks.
You can find the link for the induction motor google doc under 9fingers signature,
he is a mod on "the other place 2" (what's viewed as a "rival" forum, that we're not allowed mention here)









Startrite 275 Table Saw Conversion: 3 phase - Single Phase


Hello all, First post. I may be getting my hands on a Startrite 275 Table Saw from a generous benefactor. It currently has a dual voltage 3 phase motor (240v Delta, 415V Star). An electrician is looking it over to see if it can be converted to work off single phase 240v. I have read some of...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk













3 Phase to Single Phase : Startrite 275 conversion


3 Phase to Single Phase : Startrite 275 conversion from 3 phase using Single phase input. Colleagues The following is my take on how I converted a 3 phase machine and it is meant to help others on the forum as I note it’s a common question on here for all sorts of 3 phase motors. (The...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (9 Jun 2022)

Hi Tom
Thank you so much for your very quick, well explained instructions and advice....i'm going to have a good read over the info (BOBS) that you've pointed me to and also search the other forum... unfortunately ive just found out ( by asking the seller to check the machine plate) that from your info and example pic, the machine is not suitable for 240v...nevermind eh. 
However, i am still going to research those sites you told me about as i'll be a bit more informed for future reference. Hopefully i can find a more suitable machine at the right price that wont need any converting etc pretty soon, but if not i atleast hopefully will know a bit more if in future i find something that does need converting.
Thanks once again Tom.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (9 Jun 2022)

HI Ttrees.
Sorry, i was typing my message as you mustve posted yours. Another interesting read and good pointers.
I'll check out the info and links over the nxt day or so, before i decide what direction im going.
Thanks again buddy and have a great eeekend


----------



## Ttrees (9 Jun 2022)

HAMMERHEAD said:


> Hi Tom
> Thank you so much for your very quick, well explained instructions and advice....i'm going to have a good read over the info (BOBS) that you've pointed me to and also search the other forum... unfortunately ive just found out ( by asking the seller to check the machine plate) that from your info and example pic, the machine is not suitable for 240v...nevermind eh.
> However, i am still going to research those sites you told me about as i'll be a bit more informed for future reference. Hopefully i can find a more suitable machine at the right price that wont need any converting etc pretty soon, but if not i atleast hopefully will know a bit more if in future i find something that does need converting.
> Thanks once again Tom.
> Have a great weekend.


Just worth noting that the seller would need to state that the motor is a fixed star wound motor,
for 380/400 volts for it not to be _potentially _suitable.
Not many folks are aware or are highly skeptical of VFD/inverters, from what I've encountered,
(the folks not on the forums, that is) even the in house sparkey had no knowledge of the things, and I got some rare looks when I took the red plug off and put it on a shelf.

Chances are it will likely be a _*dual voltage*_ motor, not that I'd blindly buy without checking first,
and even if seemingly not from the outside,
then there may be schematics under the lid, or similar looking to this.
(Bob's document will make sense of changing voltage configuration with the three links/straps below)
Here's an early shot of my saw when I was in this situation,
I don't have 16amp supply at me rented place, so had to change the lead.
That's a 3hp motor and about the max I can run from 13a plugs.
(discount the red cable and other stuff going on)

I would be looking for advise from the pros like Myfordman and many others here,
regarding a larger motor and household plug.


----------

